
Raising the fed min wage to $15 by 2024 would lift pay for nearly 40M workers - howard941
https://www.epi.org/publication/raising-the-federal-minimum-wage-to-15-by-2024-would-lift-pay-for-nearly-40-million-workers/
======
tropo
An interesting thing about the minimum wage is that it isn't one. We allow $0
per hour. (called "volunteering") We allow negative numbers. (called
"education" or "training")

It's just a narrow range of values that is forced into the black market.

